# Flying bait!



## baker1547 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep, its me again. 
Good news, I can sure find the sand fleas on the beach.

Bad news, I launch more fleas off the hook than I can catch!

Any good tips on casting with sand fleas and fresh shrimp?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Couple of things. How big are they? What kind of hook are you using? How are you hooking them? Slow your cast down and focus on it being smooth instead of hard. Never had a problem with them staying on for the cast.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

if very afraid use bait elastic. its similar to dental floss, except its stretchy like a rubber band.


----------



## baker1547 (Apr 18, 2010)

I probably am throwing too hard but I am never sure if I am out far enough. I usually wade through the breakers at the beach, walk out to chest/abdomen deep water and try to throw to the next white water. I think thats where I get into trouble. 

I usually run the hook in behind the diggers and up through the body on a storebought pompano rig.

Size varies by what I scoop up but I try to use the medium to large fleas.


----------



## baker1547 (Apr 18, 2010)

Eirc
where do you get the bait elastic?

Never seen it.
Good idea though
Baker


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

baker1547 said:


> I probably am throwing too hard but I am never sure if I am out far enough. I usually wade through the breakers at the beach, walk out to chest/abdomen deep water and try to throw to the next white water. I think thats where I get into trouble.
> 
> I usually run the hook in behind the diggers and up through the body on a storebought pompano rig.
> 
> Size varies by what I scoop up but I try to use the medium to large fleas.


A lot of fish are in close...you don't always have to be out far...do you see your bait being thrown off or are you just reeling in empty hooks?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You don't need to launch it to Cuba to catch pompano, they're within that first 100-150 feet of the beach.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Flying Bait*

I hook a sandflea down through the diggers, then turn the hook and come back through its body, leaving the hook point just protruding through the top shell.

I use a clip down rig to keep everything tight until the bait hits the wqter.

You are using live(not rotten) sandfleas aren't you? 

I have also gone to using fresh cut shrimp lately instead of sandfleas. JMHO C2


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

clip down rig?


----------



## baker1547 (Apr 18, 2010)

Only use sandfleas when I can catch them.

Thanks for all the advice, I get a week's shot once a year and I am trying to maximize my chance at success.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Clip Down Rig*



mjg3 said:


> clip down rig?


You make clips to hold down the baited hooks until the rig hits the water.

I make mine by cutting the point from a small hook. I put the hook on the line with the bend facing down, then a short piece of tubing, then the bead and hook.

You bait the hook, hook the clip into the bend of the baited hook then pull tight. Turn the clip hook until it's parallel to the line then slide the piece of tubing over the clip shank . This holds it in place.

The clip holds the bait in place until the rig hits the water and slack is created. The baited hook then comes off the clip to work as usual. 

Do this on both hooks of the rig. 

They make clips; I think Genie, but just as easy to make. Wire may also be used to shape to make a clip. C2


----------

